# Kommandozeilen aufruf



## LadyRed (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo !

Ich habe einen Kommandozeilenbefehl den ich momentan noch manuell in der "Eingabeaufforderung" eingebe.

Dies will ich von einem Java-Programm übernehmen lassen
nur weiß ich nicht wie und weiß auch nicht nach welchem Schlagwort ich
suchen soll um in die richtige Richtung zu kommen ! 

Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Gruß

LadyRed


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Hier , hier (PDF)

Google -> "Kommandozeile zugreifen in Java"

Ich hoffe mal das ist das, was du suchst.


----------



## LadyRed (23. Mai 2008)

Nicht ganz.

Vielleicht erklär ich es mal anders:

Ich habe eine SWT-Oberfläche auf der ich einen Button erstellen will
der dann die Shell aufrufen und automatisch das
Komando ausführen ( bzw. übergeben ) soll !

Damit ein späterer Programm nutzer nur noch die SWT- Oberfläche zu Gesicht
bekommt!

Dieses Komando erstellt mir aus einer XML- und einer XSL-Datei eine
PDF Datei.


----------



## zeja (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...09_005.htm#mjc832440a35cc19d4109b7d937da23679

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/293149-prozess-aus-dem-windows-task-manager-einlesen.html


----------

